# Would it be ethical to accept this money?



## Slim (30 Mar 2012)

Hi

I received this email this morning:
"
Dear Friend,
With regard I hope this letter meet you in good time, I am James Francis from Florida USA was "born in 1936, an undercover business partner with Libyan Leader Omar Muammar al Gaddafi, before his dead on 2011, we have a Private account in Asia $20.000,000 USD(Twenty Million US Dollars) was deposited for a project without any beneficiary or identification of the principle, because of my health condition and security in my country I can’t transfer this fund to my personal account rather I want you to assist me to receive this fund with you for partnership" because the bank have informed me to provide beneficiary immediately.
If you can assist me in this transaction" by receiving this fund as the beneficiary I will compensate you with 30% of the total amount and you will also get benefit from the investment.
More details will be sending to you when I receive your interest response. Please if you know you cannot handle this transaction do not reply very important
Thanks & best regards,
Mr James Francis

My question is 'since this money has accumulated from decades of corruption, oppression and torture of the Libyan people, would it be ethical for me to take my 30%?'


----------



## 44brendan (30 Mar 2012)

Are you serious!!!! Have you not come accross this type of scam before? 
I'm assuming you are fully aware that this is a scam and this is not a serious question


----------



## Firefly (30 Mar 2012)

Slim said:


> Hi
> 
> I received this email this morning:
> "
> ...


 
Try and negotiate 40%


----------



## ney001 (30 Mar 2012)

No it wouldn't be ethical but to make you feel a little more comfortable with it why don't you go for the 40% and donate 10% to a charity! That way you can enjoy your 30% guilt free! let us know how it all goes!.


----------



## chrisboy (30 Mar 2012)

I won something similar a couple of years ago from Nigeria.. Took me a while to deal with it, but i'm glad i did now.


----------



## uptomyeyesin (30 Mar 2012)

Slim -There is no 30% or 40% - there is a crook at the other end of that email who wants your bank account details and to charge you maybe a thousand euro to release the funds. Same crook will then disappear. 

My friends parents actually got stung in this way a few years ago. 

If it sounds too good to be true, it probably is


----------



## Bronte (30 Mar 2012)

uptomyeyesin said:


> My friends parents actually got stung in this way a few years ago.


 
You're kidding?  They sent an email scammer money?


----------



## DB74 (30 Mar 2012)

uptomyeyesin said:


> Slim -There is no 30% or 40% - there is a crook at the other end of that email who wants your bank account details and to charge you maybe a thousand euro to release the funds. Same crook will then disappear.
> 
> My friends parents actually got stung in this way a few years ago.
> 
> If it sounds too good to be true, it probably is



Don't listen to this guy. He probably got the same letter and just wants the 30% for himself.

Don't worry about the corruption stuff. That Gaddafi lad wasn't too bad. If you get one on Fianna Fail headed paper, that's a bit different. I would chuck that one in the bin!


----------



## allie12 (30 Mar 2012)

> Don't worry about the corruption stuff. That Gaddafi lad wasn't too bad. If you get one on Fianna Fail headed paper, that's a bit different. I would chuck that one in the bin!


 
Are you sure that isn't from our very own politicans, the use of english seems familiar......


----------



## Slim (30 Mar 2012)

uptomyeyesin said:


> Slim -There is no 30% or 40% - there is a crook at the other end of that email who wants your bank account details and to charge you maybe a thousand euro to release the funds. Same crook will then disappear.
> 
> My friends parents actually got stung in this way a few years ago.
> 
> If it sounds too good to be true, it probably is


 
wow, sorry to hear your friend's parents got done.

I just thought this was a novel take on the usual 'share my millions' email scam.


----------



## callybags (30 Mar 2012)

2 days early


----------



## Smashbox (30 Mar 2012)

Slim, please remember your friends on AAM (ie. me) when the money comes through


----------



## Purple (30 Mar 2012)

Well I just won $500'000!

I was told in an email so it must be true.
The mail stated:
_" REF:87K4/336/T071/0012 
Claim Tel: +442071797777 

We are pleased to inform you of the result of the  Global E-commerce programs 2012. Your e-mail address won FIVE HUNDRED THOUSAND U.S. DOLLARS.  

You should reply for further details on award prize claim. 

John._"


----------



## Firefly (30 Mar 2012)

Purple said:


> Well I just won $500'000!
> 
> I was told in an email so it must be true.
> The mail stated:
> ...


 

No recession in your house then


----------



## ney001 (30 Mar 2012)

uptomyeyesin said:


> there is a crook at the other end of that email who wants your bank account details and to charge you maybe a thousand euro to release the funds. Same crook will then disappear.




Jeeze Mr glass half empty not everybody is a crook you know! Quite frankly having read Mr James Francis's email I believe him! I mean he is clearly very well educated with perfect English.  Go for it Slim... feck the begrudgers


----------



## Vanilla (30 Mar 2012)

In fairness now Ney001, *uptomyeyesin* is right to be cautious. But yeah, there is a great deal of cynicism around at the moment and sometimes you just have to grab opportunities and don't mind the begrudgers. Go for it, Slim, I say!


----------



## ney001 (30 Mar 2012)

Vanilla said:


> In fairness now Ney001, *uptomyeyesin* is right to be cautious. But yeah, there is a great deal of cynicism around at the moment and sometimes you just have to grab opportunities and don't mind the begrudgers. Go for it, Slim, I say!



Sometimes you just have to reach out and take that chance alright!


----------



## Sue Ellen (30 Mar 2012)

Shucks,  there's Slim and Purple gettin' all that dosh and not one of us invited for a drink, shame on ye lads


----------



## oldnick (31 Mar 2012)

This could be a genuine offer and it would be a pity to lose out. However, you want to be sure...

Therefore I guarantee - and anyone else reading this who may receive suspicious letters- that for a small handling fee I will investigate each and every letter.


----------



## Vanilla (31 Mar 2012)

oldnick said:


> This could be a genuine offer and it would be a pity to lose out. However, you want to be sure...
> 
> Therefore I guarantee - and anyone else reading this who may receive suspicious letters- that for a small handling fee I will investigate each and every letter.


 
LOL, nice one oldnick.


----------



## Sue Ellen (31 Mar 2012)

Vanilla said:


> LOL, nice one oldnick.



_; Today at 12:02 AM. 					 					 						Reason: spelt suspishus wrongly 					 				


_ 
Considering his great 'suspishus' spelling, he probably as part of his overall money making plan, sent the original e-mail to Slim


----------



## ajapale (31 Mar 2012)

Slim said:


> Hi
> 
> I received this email this morning:
> ..
> ...



Lest there be any doubt this email is an _Advance_-_fee 419 fraud_. There are some very entertaining sites www.scamorama.com dedicated to baiting these scammers but best advice is not to engage them at any level. These scams are organised by serious often violent criminals.


----------



## DrMoriarty (31 Mar 2012)

Actually, I've known Mr Francis for a number of years; he spoke at a conference I attended back in 2003 and I can assure you that he is a most reliable and trustworthy gentleman.


----------



## Sue Ellen (31 Mar 2012)

DrMoriarty said:


> Actually, I've known Mr Francis for a number of years; he spoke at a conference I attended back in 2003 and I can assure you that he is a most reliable and trustworthy gentleman.


No way will we say anything about birds of a feather


----------



## Vanilla (31 Mar 2012)

Sue Ellen said:


> Considering his great 'suspishus' spelling, he probably as part of his overall money making plan, sent the original e-mail to Slim


 
Et tu Brutus...

AAM are certainly a cynical lot ( they probably don't believe in the lotto either and just rely on statistics... whereas for myself, if you're not in, you can't win).*





*for god's sake, yes I am messing, trust Ajapale to make me feel all guilty...


----------



## Purple (3 Apr 2012)

Sue Ellen said:


> Shucks,  there's Slim and Purple gettin' all that dosh and not one of us invited for a drink, shame on ye lads



Don't be like that!
I have to pop over to Nigeria to collect my winnings so I'll organise a night out when I get back.


----------



## Pope John 11 (3 Apr 2012)

Purple said:


> Don't be like that!
> I have to pop over to Nigeria to collect my winnings so I'll organise a night out when I get back.


Forget your nite out when you get back, have your nite out over in Nigeria, you won't need too much money...and then collect your winnings the following day.


----------

